# Guy wants to pay after I send her...?



## DappledBoers (Feb 10, 2013)

I have a guy interested in my doe I have for sale. I am breeding her but it's going to cost me to breed her at a local farm. I told him he has to pay for the breeding to hold her and then pay the rest when he picks her up. My problem is he wants to pay me on the 4th and I'm sending them on the 1st. I'm just worried that I'll take her and pay all the money to get her bred then he'll back out of the deal and I'll be stuck paying to breed this doe with money I don't have what should I do?


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

if i were you, i wouldn't release the doe to him until he's paid in full. once he has possession of the goat, there's no guarantee that he'll actually pay you when your doe goes to him. 

can you ask him to provide you with a post dated cheque that you can cash after the 4th? that way you have sort of cash in hand, and an agreement that if payment doesn't go through that you have the right to repo your doe.


----------



## Darlaj (Dec 10, 2013)

Don't do it wait to send


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Sadly, not everyone can be trusted....I would get the money first.


----------



## DappledBoers (Feb 10, 2013)

Yeah that's what I was thinking. There's just something about this guy that I'm not sure of. It makes me think that maybe I shouldn't have gone this far and just said she's sold. And he doesn't seem to be very knowledgeable about goats and I'm afraid I might sell her to the wrong person. She's such a sweet doe I wouldn't want anything to happen to her!


----------



## chelsboers (Mar 25, 2010)

Ok, correct me if I'm wrong. The doe is open and on the 1st you are taking her to be bred. The guy interested in her is supposed to pay for the breeding but won't be able to pay the stud fee until the 4th. He is then going to pay the remainder of what's owed when he picks her?
Has he given you a deposit?


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

if your gut is telling you no, then don't go through with it. tell him that you won't release the doe unless he's paid in FULL. if you still don't want to sell to him, then tell him the doe isn't available anymore (not a full out lie).


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

I agree, he needs to pay you first.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Unless he pays in full, no deal.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

I'm a little confused but I get there is breeding that needs to be paid for and the animal. First no breeding till that's paid for. I'm guessing a hauler is taking her....and the hauler is around you not the buyer??? We are getting a load of hay today from Nevada the hay will not even be unchained till we had the hauler the check......tell your hauler no unload till the check is in their hand....no pay no goat.


----------



## DappledBoers (Feb 10, 2013)

chelsboers said:


> Ok, correct me if I'm wrong. The doe is open and on the 1st you are taking her to be bred. The guy interested in her is supposed to pay for the breeding but won't be able to pay the stud fee until the 4th. He is then going to pay the remainder of what's owed when he picks her?
> Has he given you a deposit?


No he hasn't given me a deposit. I was going to take the breeding fee as a deposit but he wanted me to pay for the breeding then he'd pay me a couple days later and then the rest after she is bred. It was confusing. I just told him she isn't available anymore. He seemed to be a nice guy but he didn't plan on using her to her full potential and I was afraid he wouldn't pay me after I payed to breed her because I wasn't going to breed her if he didn't want her bred.

Thanks for your help!


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

good call! now you dont' have to worry about your girl.


----------



## DappledBoers (Feb 10, 2013)

She's to sweet to take a chance! You can do anything with her. She likes to stick her face in yours while you scratch her cheeks.. But she tends to burl while she's close to you lol


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

If there is confusion, then it is best to move on. Glad you decided not to do it. You just can't trust people anymore.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

That's right there is bad people in this world even the ones that seem nice. You did right if you were truly concerned......always best to play it safe


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Bottom line , no money , no goat. All your time and effort is worth something , and for this guy to even ask that is just plain ridiculous IMO. To me , he sounds like he may not be able to pay you at all , and it was a way of stalling. Idk , but , I would only do something like that for a good friend , not someone you don't even know. JMHO.
Glad you didn't go through with the sale


----------



## HoukFarms (Apr 14, 2013)

What doe are you selling?


----------



## DappledBoers (Feb 10, 2013)

I am selling to ABGA 50% does. One black with a fed white spots and one traditional with a spotted cape.


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------

